# spell checker



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I really hate this spell checker and word substitution as one types. I spend more time altering than i do typing the post.

cabby :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,Quite right,not good at all,regards H


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Min Schpell cracker works pirfiet . . It must bee yew !


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Spellchecker hasnt worked for yonks has it?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry barryd, meant the one on my mac mini.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Turn it off? 

On my iPad i go to Settings>general>keyboard>predictive


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I realised that the upgrade put it back on, thanks for reminding me to check.must be my age.

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If you had attended a proper Grammar School (like wot I did) you would have no need of a spell checker :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*my spL checker worx k

hav U tried txt spk

itz d way 4ward 4 d younger gnr8n

git w it mang

az authenticated by www.transl8it!*


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I did go to a top rated approved school, magistrate approved it. :lol: :lol:
Spelling is no problem, it's that dammed predictive text on the apple that drives me mad. 

cabby


----------

